# Andy Bolton 953pounds Deadlift RAW



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

432.5kg and makes it looks like a piece of playdo. Biggest raw deadlift ever!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

he makes it look soo easy doesn't he??

Makes you sick!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

that is quality! dunno if would wanna look like that though :whistling:


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

lol looked like he didnt even break a sweat! not sure if he was wearing a big enough t-shirt at the end though!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

doylejlw said:


> that is quality! dunno if would wanna look like that though :whistling:


biggest deadlift in the world who give's a sh1t what you look like lol


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Love it


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

see poundstone doing 800 pounds doing 9 reps, now that fella is a beast wouldnt mind having his body.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Poundstone's work ethic is an inspiration. If you don't want to lift after watching his videos you have no soul 

But yeah if I could deadlift like Bolton I wouldn't care WHAT I looked like


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

yer true watch couple his videos make me wanna get straight down gym, he def my fav strong man future world strongest man! yer true i was well happy getting 200kg 3 reps today :laugh:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

makes me wanna get down gym do couple more sets now


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

that was better though!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i dont know anything about the rules of deadlift but to me he looked like he had some sort of suit on? does raw just mean no wrist or knee straps?


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Great lift. Was half expecting deeppurple to pop up telling him he should not wear a suit:lol:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

eurgar said:


> Great lift. Was half expecting deeppurple to pop up telling him he should not wear a suit:lol:


I heard that deeppurple broke andy botlons world record yesterday after attempting to lift 140kg to prove he could lift more than him. But it was actually 140kg.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just looked and the ones that arnt classed as raw is a total different suit, so what is the suit he has on in his raw lift what is the purpose of it?


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Its just old fashioned lifting "leotard". Check out INZER site they still sell em I think.

Brill lift, if he kicked a soccer ball, he'd have a knighthood by now, so far ahead of the game in that lift its scary.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

adamdutton said:


> i dont know anything about the rules of deadlift but to me he looked like he had some sort of suit on? does raw just mean no wrist or knee straps?


Its called a singlet. if you lift in a comp you have to wear one. they offer NO support. Just make you look like a tool. :thumb:

In his 457 lift he did have a suit on though.


----------



## Ader (Nov 20, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> that was better though!


Nah - Not impressed - the wuss is using straps :whistling:


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

eurgar said:


> Great lift. Was half expecting deeppurple to pop up telling him he should not wear a suit:lol:


What you didnt see is after the vid ends deeppurple walks up, no chalk and does 5 reps before giving Andy Bolton some more coaching tips  :lol:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Awesome the guy made it look so easy! I reckon hes saving the big for another meet tbh!

As for his physique, he may have a fair amount of bf, but he is dense and very muscular theres alot of mass on the dude thats for sure, just imagine what hed look if he stripped down to 11%, but of course theres no point as hes a powerlifter end of tbh.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

thats the dream!


----------

